# avoid poopy feet?



## XarcZai (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, I got Baxter a wheel a while ago and wonder if anyone has a good solution to your hedgehog getting poppy feet every. single. day.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: Unless you can litter train your hedgie to the point he gets off his wheel to poop, its impossible to avoid poop boots every day. Probably just gonna have to grin and bear it like the rest of us for their sakes. To quote a saying from a member on another post "Hedgehogs are used to running through the desert and poop as they go because they leave it behind. On a wheel, they don't realize that if they poop they're gonna run into it 2 seconds later" :roll: Best thing to do is give a small foot bath by letting them walk around in an inch or so of water on the days their poop boots are really bad. No need for a full bath


----------



## XarcZai (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright, thanks a lot!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I mean, we could always get in the market for little hedgie running shoes...


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> ... poop boots ...


ROFLMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

My friend likes to call them muddy tires....

But unless you want to saran wrap your hedgie every night, then there is no getting around it....
PLEASE DO NOT SARAN WRAP YOUR HEDGIE! I don't want PETA all over my back. :roll:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol i'm sure they would love little hedgie boots just about as much as my dogs love their boots they have to wear in the cold and snow. might be just as humerous to watch them try to walk with them on though :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Some mornings when I'm running late and I notice Petunia's feet are a little poopy, I make a mental note to give her a foot bath when I get home. However, when I come home later that night, her feet are not as bad. I don't know if she is grooming herself or if it just comes off on the fleece liners.

This is only when her feet are just a bit poopy, of course. When they are caked, I immediately scrub 'em.


----------



## CharReed (Sep 7, 2011)

Brambleburr used to get poopy feet everyday, but since I figured out his preferred pooping method (lifted up fleece in the corner of the cage, he likes to poop on the plastic bottom of the cage!), he hasn't gotten poopy feet since  

I kind of hope he is still using his wheel. It's a Carolina Storm bucket and it's so quiet, I'm not sure at night if he's running in it or not. The poopy feet were a kind of reassurance he was using his wheel at least!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the world of hedgehog parenthood...

You will always have poopy feet. Sometimes less, sometimes more.

:lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Poop boots are a hedgehog's favorite accessory :roll: :lol: Stella gets her feet poopy every night and leaves poopy foot prints all over her fleece!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe we cant saran wrap their feet, but maybe we could invent something like a hair net that fits over the wheel, that makes clean up easier *evil grin* then after, take over the world :lol: just kidding, I think that there is no way around poopy boots, just nice footsie baths


----------



## MenosDaBear (Aug 29, 2011)

My hedgehog Prickely Pete used to completely plaster his wheel every night. I was tired of taking 20 min to clean the wheel every day. Then I switched my bedding from carefresh white, to the all natural carefresh. Once I did that, he immediately starting going directly behind the wheel. He almost never goes on the wheel anymore, it is amazing. His feet stay so much cleaner. And when his feet are cleaner, he just cleans off any little bit himself. 

He also hasn't pooped on me in a while either, which is always great. lol I would try different beddings possibly, or just wait it out and hope that he gets tired of running in his own poo and figures it out. 

Sometimes I wonder though, I see him take a good size poo, and I might not be able to clean it up quick. I when go back to clean it up later, he either buried it, or ate it?? Its no where to be found. Has anyone ever seen that?


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

My hedgie always has poopy feet after a session on her wheel. However, she's a pretty clean hedgehog and will usually have cleaned it off by the time I get around to giving her a foot bath, and there is no poopies left!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I've found that putting down paper towels on the half of Felix's cage where he wheels has helped a little bit with the poop feet. I double layer it under the wheel to catch runoff (gross, I know...) and single layer it about halfway across the cage. When he gets off his wheel and walks on the paper towels, a lot of the poopy mess comes off. I wake up the next morning to a trail of poopy footprints, but it's definitely lessened the need for such frequent foot baths.


----------

